# Baker Batavia Leader



## 3line (Mar 30, 2005)

List,

I recently picked up a nice Baker Batavia Leader 16 ga double. Has damascus barrels and is in VG or better condition. A field grade gun with fading case color receiver, walnut stocks with a simple checkering pattern on the pistol grip and foreend. Serial number is 102845. Anyone have any idea when this might have been made?

Also, I'm planning to load up some BP shells and shoot it. Any of you shooting these old doubles?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## steinauge (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,I shoot several damascus guns,my usual 16 ga load is 7\8 oz of shot,60 gr of 2fg black powder,a card overshot wad held in place with wax and as many greased felt wads over the powder as I have space for.I cut the wads out of old hats with a wad punch.I use plastic shells and cut them down to 2 1\2".Seems to work just fine.for 12 ga I use the same load but 65 gr of powder.I DO NOT use pyrodex,just GOEX 2fg.


----------



## Wicked Ajax (Oct 30, 2006)

A Baker Batavia Leader was recently given to me. All is intact minus the stock, as far as I can tell at this point. If you have any information regarding these firearms, please let me know. I would love to restore it into a functioning piece.


----------

